# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Школа

## Алия@

Харе Кришна .
Мне 15 лет, 9 класс .у меня проблемы со школой  . С детства я ееневзлюбила. А сейчас когда я познакомилась с ведический культурой о природе женщины о ее обязанностях . И ведический традиции когда девочек обучали готовить , заботиться о семье , растить детей и семейных отношения, я чувствую что занималась деятельностью не по своей природе и поэтому я несчастна. В школе материалистичные предметы и учителя настолько мне противны что не хочется туда ходить . А теперь готовлюсь к зкзаменам и много времени уходит на нелюбимые занятия . Я не хочу жить как современная женщина работать добиваться карьеры и т д. Хочется простую жизнь как женщина вела раньше .
Как принять школу? Почему дав такое поНизание Господь поставил меня в такие условия что я делаю что не хочу и потом возможно мне придётся работать на нелюбимой работе . Как в современном обществе применить ведическое знание о женщине ? Ум постоянно не доволен что я учусь вместо того чему учили женщин , тому с чем не хочу связывать жизнь и что мне не пригодиться ? Я знаю чтоМир не ведический и ситуацию не изменить.
Как принять современную участь женщины , раз так происходит , значит Господь хочет этого . Как принять волю Кришны . 
Может сейчас когда женщины могут изучать духовную философию , принять гуру , заниматься активной проповедческой деятельностью , то что женщина в кали югу будет изучать точные науки такие ,как геометрия алгебра химия физика , нормально и это не будет ей мешать заниматься деятельности по своей природе то есть материнство, семья. 
 простите за такой вопрос, долго не решалась его задавать . :sorry:  :sorry:    Простите за глупое суждение ума .

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Матаджи Алия, отвечу Вам в самое ближайшее время, извините.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Алия. Спасибо Вам за вопрос. Извините, что сильно запаздываю с ответом. Ваши вопросы очень важные и искренние, однако, Ваш возраст (15 лет) не позволяет мне по закону и в виду принципов нравственности вступать в диалог с Вами без письменного разрешения Ваших родителей. Так должно быть и считаю, что это правильно. Я представитель Духовной организации и мои консультации и ответы связаны с Ведической и Вайшнавской культурой  и философией. Это может отличаться от ценностей Ваших родителей и окружающих. Поэтому, поскольку Вы являетесь несовершеннолетным гражданином нашей страны, то необходимо разрешение родителей, т. к. они несут сейчас полную ответственность за Ваше будущее. Извините.

Желаю Вам успехов.

----------


## Алия@

мать у меня полупреданная иногда посещает программы ,она не против чтоб мне ответили здесь , я ей постоянно расказываю как хочу жить , что хочу перейти на домашнее обучение , но она говорит все школу прошли будь как все , а я не могу слишком острая ситуация для меня это всё.в исскон я 2 года повторю 16 кругов и соблюдаю 4 принципа поэтому я тоже принадлежу вайшнавскому обществу и хочу чтоб старшие вайшнавы мне подсказали как быть.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА, Спасибо Дорогая Вам за ответ. Предлагаю поступить так. Пусть Ваша мама напишет мне согласие на эл. почту. ( virochan@mail.ru )или позвонит мне по тел. 8 960 853 7521. После этого предлагаю встретиться и пообщаться в Скайпе - virochan61

----------

